# Lighting design books or download- PE Power prep



## naji (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello all,

What is the best book or downloadable PDF for Lighting design, i am doing PE-Power and like to practice few problems. Any help would highly be appreciated


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 17, 2011)

naji said:


> Hello all,What is the best book or downloadable PDF for Lighting design, i am doing PE-Power and like to practice few problems. Any help would highly be appreciated


Hello naji and welcome to EB.com. There have been a few discussions already pertaining to your question. I'm not sure you will find actual practice problems on lighting design other than what is in the NCEES sample exam book (for Power PE). However, there have been some good lighting references posted by others. Below are just a few threads pertaining to lighting material but I'm sure if you search the site further you will find additional references. Hope that helps.

Thread 1

Thread 2

Thread 3


----------



## palvarez83 (Aug 20, 2011)

naji said:


> Hello all,What is the best book or downloadable PDF for Lighting design, i am doing PE-Power and like to practice few problems. Any help would highly be appreciated


Do you have the Electrical Engineering Reference manual... latest edition for Power? If so, all the formulas you will need are in that one lighting chapter. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## naji (Sep 24, 2011)

palvarez83 said:


> naji said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,What is the best book or downloadable PDF for Lighting design, i am doing PE-Power and like to practice few problems. Any help would highly be appreciated
> ...


Thanks much bud. Hope it is easy.


----------

